# معلومه رهيبه عن ويندوز اكس بى



## pola (25 يناير 2006)

*معلومه رهيبه عن ويندوز اكس بى*

ربما يكون البعض يعرفها 
عن طريق هذه المعلومة لن تحتاج الى تنصيب الويندوز من جديد 

الكل يعلم من الاسباب الرئيسيه لتعطيل الويندوز انه يفقد العديد من الملفات 

لكن الان لن يعطل الويندوز ابدا بهذهالطريقه 
كل ما تفعله الاتى 
start 
run 
اكتب الامر 
sfc /scannow 
وادخل اسطوانه الاكس بى فى السى دى روم 
واترك الجهاز 


الذى يتم فى هذا الامر الاتى 
اولا : بيحذف الملفات المعطوبه ويستبدلها بالملفات الاصليه التى توجد بالسى دى 
ثانيا : اى ملف ناقص فى السيستم بيتم عمل عمل كوبى له من الاسطوانه ووضعه فى السيستم 
وبذلك هيكون عندك الويندوز شغال 100% تمام 

جربوا و قولو لى​


----------



## Coptic Man (28 يناير 2006)

*طريقة جميلة اوي يا بولا وانا كان الكثير يعرفها 

ولكن هناك الاكثر لا يعرفها 

شكرا ليك*


----------



## pola (28 يناير 2006)

شكرا يا مينا


----------



## blackguitar (29 يناير 2006)

*بولا هو مش راضى يقبل الامر اساسا مع العلم انى محطتش سى دى الويندوز

وعاوز اسال سؤال ينفع بدل موضوع السى دى يكون عنده علم بنسخه موجوده على الجهاز؟؟؟؟*


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا بولا


----------

